# I Think I'll Try A used Laptop



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have three laptops, two that are on their death beds and my current one is showing signs of trouble. Back when I was working I needed them for work. Now I only use one for paying bills and banking and playing around. So can anyone offer advice or experiences with used laptops? I really don't care if it is a super star as long as it is functional.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> So can anyone offer advice or experiences with used laptops? I really don't care if it is a super star as long as it is functional


I suggest a 15.6" Chromebook....No more windows!!!!!.

$119 on Amazon...
.
AMAZON LINK TO LAP TOP

It is renewed....I have had one for over a year now..
.
_Amazon Renewed is your trusted destination for pre-owned and refurbished products that are inspected and tested to work and look like new. A Renewed supplier who is Amazon-qualified and performance managed, performs a full diagnostic test, replaces any defective parts, and thoroughly cleans the product. The products will have minimal to no signs of wear, no visible cosmetic imperfections when held 12 inches away, and may arrive in a brown or white box with relevant accessories that may be generic._

_*This product is backed by the Amazon Renewed Guarantee*
Your product is eligible for a replacement or refund within 90 days of receipt if it does not work as expected. Get quick support for claims and free troubleshooting via a single point of contact at Amazon. The guarantee is in conjunction with Amazon’s standard return policy. Learn more_

_Renewed._


----------



## kburra (Jan 12, 2020)

Any old or used laptop,I always wipe and format the Hard drive using Dban (Free) and reinstall windows. Because is now a new and fresh install they work just fine because of the rubbish and old data is gone...have done this numerous times for old laptops been given to me when friends have upgraded to a new laptop, I then normally give them away to a deserving cause.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

I agree Chromebooks are a really good fit for the needs the OP mentioned.

I have bought several used laptops from a local electronics recycling company in Missouri called EPC. The laptops were coming off corporate leases, wiped clean and then sold at about a third of the price of a new one. I've never had any problems with them, although they are older technology.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 12, 2020)

I don't know nuthin about computers. When mine quit the computer shop said they could save the info so I asked them to sell me a new laptop and put the info  on it. They didn't sell new one but he put everything on a used commercial Dell laptop and it's been great.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm with Ken and Gardenlover. I bought a refurbished Chromebook (15.6" screen) in November 2018. The price was right and I have been very happy with it. These days I just use my windows tower for studio and off line work. The Chromebook for mostly everything else.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks to the info on Chromebooks with 15" screens> I'll follow your leads.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 14, 2020)

I would not have thought about buying a used laptop but after reading the post, I would consider if need be.  My ASUS has been holding up pretty well.  I think I had it about 4-5 years.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2020)

After doing some research and reading Ken N Tx's thoughts about laptops,I bought my 1st Chromebook at Best Buy last July. I had a  8yr old HP Windows 7 computer updates took forever,was fed up with it
It took me a couple days to adjust to the smaller screen,14 inch but I love it,no more Windows.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> After doing some research and reading Ken N Tx's thoughts about laptops,I bought my 1st Chromebook at Best Buy last July. I had a  8yr old HP Windows 7 computer updates took forever,was fed up with it
> It took me a couple days to adjust to the smaller screen,14 inch but I love it,no more Windows.


Can't go wrong for $119!!!! Have had my refurb 15.6 for over a year now..


----------



## kburra (Jan 14, 2020)

Chromebooks are good for what they are. If considering buying one make sure you do your research first Pros and Cons.....would be no good for me mainly because many programs I use frequently cant be installed on Chromebooks , (Photoshop, Microsoft Office for instance) and this is understandable because most of Chromebook is stored in the cloud.

Another thing most of them do not have an Ethernet connection(need to buy USB Ethernet adapter, but they work fine on Wi-FI, but for me like the speed of direct to the router. They also have NO CD/DVD drive, again you can buy an external DVD drive that plugs into a USB port.

Chromebooks have small hard drives to keep the cost down. Since they are designed to leverage the Google Cloud ecosystem for services and storage, this is a reasonable trade-off. ... They usually have USB ports, so extra storage is available if needed (External Hard Drive). But overall for what they cost compared to a Laptop they are excellent just be aware of the limitations and what you want it to do? *Do your homework*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 14, 2020)

*I will go off topic for a second...With a Chromebook, can you have a word program on it?  Attach a printer? Thanks.*


----------



## kburra (Jan 14, 2020)

You can’t install the Windows or Mac desktop versions of Office 365 or Office on a Chromebook.

Note: You can view files and do basic editing in the Office mobile apps if you're signed in with your Microsoft Account (it's free and you can use an existing email).

To use Office on your Chromebook, install the Office mobile apps through the Google Play Store. If your Chromebook uses the Chrome Web Store instead, you can install *Office Online* to create, edit, and collaborate on your Office files in your browser.

You can print from your Chromebook using most printers that connect to Wi-Fi or a wired network.

*Tip: *You can also use a USB cable to connect your printer to your Chromebook. When you use a cable, you'll see a notification. Follow any onscreen instructions. Your printer won’t need to be connected to Wi-Fi if it is directly connected to your Chromebook.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2020)

Did not know what kburra has said about Chromebooks maybe I won't buy now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Did not know what kburra has said about Chromebooks maybe I won't buy now.


Do you use/need any of the features mentioned???


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 15, 2020)

If you like, here's the first of a five part YouTube series (Google Basics Part 1) that covers the Google/Chromebook experience. These videos helped me understand my Chromebook features when I first got it. There's setting up an account, Gmail, photos, with other subjects covered. This guy also has many other helpful videos on the subject.

Anyways...  They were very helpful with my jump from Windows 10 to using a Chromebook. As I said before, I still use my tower for studio/off line work. The Chromebook has a lot of features I also enjoy. I guess it's just what works best for you at the time.       

I liked the way this guy, 'dottotech' presents and explains things in his videos. I hope they help ..


----------

